# Chin Guard Helmets...



## HecThor (Oct 9, 2007)

Para todos aquellos que hacen XC y All Mountain y que resulta excesivo pensar en un full-helmet, que opinan de los cascos ligeros con protector de maxilar inferior?... la verdad los veo ideales y suficientes para esas caídas de cara que no se pueden evitar, sin embargo en México no se donde conseguirlos, saben algo de ello?...

Aquí les anexo un link a un modelo de MET.

http://www.mtbbritain.co.uk/met_parachute_mountain_bike_helmet_review.html

saludos foreros y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Se ve bien el casco y aparentemente pesa poco y protege obviamente más que un casco XC 100% , la marca Met es bastante reconocida , aunque se me hace un poco elevado su precio ya sea en L.Esterlinas o en Euros .

Yo he visto en alguna tienda uno que otro Met , pero así como huerfanitos , igual que los Lazer, Briko o Catlike , lástima que el flete desde Europa es bastante elevado y aunque el casco no pesa , te cobran el volumen de la caja , pero puedes preguntar (e-mail ) con algún distribuidor español y cotizar cuanto cuesta y cuanto de flete , aunque por un casco se me hace mucho relajo , a no ser que deveras te guste mucho.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Se ve bien, aunque a la hora de un buen mandrake no se si ese "chin protector" sirva de mucho...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah yo digo que compres un full face y cuando vayas a bajar lo uses, esos me cae que no protegen ni mais....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

HecThor said:


> Para todos aquellos que hacen XC y All Mountain y que resulta excesivo pensar en un full-helmet, que opinan de los cascos ligeros con protector de maxilar inferior?... la verdad los veo ideales y suficientes para esas caídas de cara que no se pueden evitar, sin embargo en México no se donde conseguirlos, saben algo de ello?...
> 
> Aquí les anexo un link a un modelo de MET.
> 
> ...


CRC tiene un precio decente para el Parachute http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?modelID=2407

y generalmente el envio es muy decente tambien (mas si compras un par de cosas junto con el casco  )

sin embargo... el casco si tiene una proteccion muy ligera...aunque si es mejor que nada


----------



## HecThor (Oct 9, 2007)

Pues la verdad no le hacemos al DH o al FR, somos muy XC , sin embargo cuando te das cuenta ya compraste la doble y estas bajando por piedras a 40 kms/hr o sales a bajar las escaleras que se te atraviesan en la ciudad, y ... el casco es el mismo que solias usar cuando nomas te limitabas a las vereditas... es ahí donde hay que dar el siguiente paso, sin embargo los 980 grs del Deviant y el calor de Veracruz son los que me hacen pensar en este bicho que saca la MET...

ya les contaré... gracias por los comments y los tips de compra...

salU2 rodados...

__________________
______ __ô
____ _`\<_
____ (_)/(_)

HecThor.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

HecThor said:


> Pues la verdad no le hacemos al DH o al FR, somos muy XC , sin embargo cuando te das cuenta ya compraste la doble y estas bajando por piedras a 40 kms/hr o sales a bajar las escaleras que se te atraviesan en la ciudad, y ... el casco es el mismo que solias usar cuando nomas te limitabas a las vereditas... es ahí donde hay que dar el siguiente paso, sin embargo los 980 grs del Deviant y el calor de Veracruz son los que me hacen pensar en este bicho que saca la MET...
> 
> ya les contaré... gracias por los comments y los tips de compra...
> 
> ...


Que parte de Veracruz, Paisa??

Yo soy de alla.

En cuanto al casco... Si sientes que lo necesitas, pues compratelo. Lo malo es que si es mucho rollo y como cualquier cosa que requiere ajuste, es mejor comprarlo despues de probarlo.

La verdad es que con los precios del Parachute y del Viper de Casco (asi se llama la marca), pues ya puedes ir pensando en un Deviant hasta de Carbon.

Creo que es la mejor opcion para los que estamos de este lado del charco. Pero pues no termino de decidirme a comprarme finalmente un Full Face. Pero pues yo soy muy ******* para rodar y creo que seria un poco excesivo para mi estilo.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mm ese casco se ve bueno para esos raspones en la cara y uno que otro golpe


----------



## HecThor (Oct 9, 2007)

Warp said:


> Que parte de Veracruz, Paisa??
> 
> Yo soy de alla.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

HecThor said:


> epa buena onda, yo estoy en el puerto, si tienes visitas por estos lares, no dejes de avisar en una de esas coincide con una salida a rodar dominguera...


No ma....!!!!!!

Soy del Puerto tambien.

(Para los que no son de "*El Puerto*", cuando se habla de "El Puerto" nos referimos a la Cuatro Veces Heroica Ciudad y Puerto de Veracruz, no chifladeras.)

Ahi por Reino Magico tienes tu casa... Yo voy muy poco para alla, pero trato de llevarme la cleta cuando puedo. La proxima vez que vaya con la cleta te aviso!

Ahi te dejo las ultimas fotos de la pasada semana zangana. Por ahi por Chachalacas antes que se descolgaran los Chilangos a la playuca.






























HecThor said:


> al casco le voy a pensar un ratillo... y lo peor es que aquí no hay distribuidor de Specialized, tons tampoco he tenido en mis manos el Deviant
> 
> en el DF quien me recomendarian como distribuidor confiable como para contactarlo y ver comprarlo desde acá?


Ahora que estamos en confianza y que veo que somos paisanos... Usted no diga frio hasta no ver pingüinos... Sigale con el caso normal, que no pasa nada.

Por alla no hay terreno muy dificil a menos que te vayas a rodar cerca de Xalapa, donde si hay montañas de a deveras; pero si no, con el calor y la humedad te vas a morir en un full face.

Te recomiendo mejor el Giro Semi-MX, lo puedes comprar a Benotto en su pagina www.benotto.com.mx, te lo mandan a cualquier parte del país. Es mas reforzadito que uno normal, pero sin ser tan aparatoso. Eso si, no tiene guarda para el oceano, pero no hace falta.


----------



## HecThor (Oct 9, 2007)

aaaAAAh pues ya está, un día de estos organizamos la rodada por estos costeños lares...

y bueno el full face por aquí cerca tienes toda la razón, a lo mucho podría lograr que unas cuantas vacas se carcajearan de mi al verme pasar por "La Guada"... sin embargo es algo común el ir a rodar a Xalapa (Animas, Castillo, Jalcomulco) o por Cordoba (Los sifones, 500 escalones, Atoyac) y el parachute no caería mal... le voy echar el lente a ver si conviene traerlo de la hermana republica de UK....

Ahora que sabes cual ruta he leido y nunca hemos hecho?... Perote - Xalapa, por Tembladeras, ya la han hecho?, esa estaría de lujo, si alguna vez organizan una no dejen de avisar please...

oyyyyye y que fregona esta la Titus... esa si es una cleta y no vaciladas...muy padre
...

yo les presento mi cacharro que me tiene muuuuuy agusto, padre para bajar y digamos que para subir no esta del todo mal, nada que un "vamos, otro mas, ya casi" no pueda controlar...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

se ven muy bien la merida :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

HecThor said:


> y bueno el full face por aquí cerca tienes toda la razón, a lo mucho podría lograr que unas cuantas vacas se carcajearan de mi al verme pasar por "La Guada"... sin embargo es algo común el ir a rodar a Xalapa (Animas, Castillo, Jalcomulco) o por Cordoba (Los sifones, 500 escalones, Atoyac) y el parachute no caería mal... le voy echar el lente a ver si conviene traerlo de la hermana republica de UK....


Ah, si ruedas alla, entonces si puedes ir pensando en el Full Face... Checate el Deviant si tienes oportunidad o el Parachute.



HecThor said:


> Ahora que sabes cual ruta he leido y nunca hemos hecho?... Perote - Xalapa, por Tembladeras, ya la han hecho?, esa estaría de lujo, si alguna vez organizan una no dejen de avisar please...


Creo que Last Biker si la ha hecho.

Yo tengo vacaciones en diciembre... A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo, pero mi esposa quiere ir a Tampico. La veo dificil.



HecThor said:


> oyyyyye y que fregona esta la Titus... esa si es una cleta y no vaciladas...muy padre
> ...


Gracias, yo mismo no me la creo todavia. Y ya no le echo flores porque luego el Tacubaya me regaña de que hago reseñas en cada post.



HecThor said:


> yo les presento mi cacharro que me tiene muuuuuy agusto, padre para bajar y digamos que para subir no esta del todo mal, nada que un "vamos, otro mas, ya casi" no pueda controlar...


Oye, esta chidisima tu maquina tambien!! Neta...

No por ser mamila, pero esta bien tu amortiguador?? O le sacaste el aire cuando le tomaste la foto?? Esta bloqueado o algo??

Deberia extenderse mas, no??


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No por ser mamila, pero esta bien tu amortiguador?? O le sacaste el aire cuando le tomaste la foto?? Esta bloqueado o algo??
> 
> Deberia extenderse mas, no??


yo creo que el "comprimio" el shock para que el brazo del rack alcance el "downtube"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> yo creo que el "comprimio" el shock para que el brazo del rack alcance el "downtube"


Perdon por mi observacion cavernicola, entonces.

Como mi bici viaja en el asiento trasero del auto...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Perdon por mi observacion cavernicola, entonces.


nada de disculpas :lol:

yo estoy "bateando".... de hecho todavía estoy en duda... pero esa podría ser UNA explicación....

si no es así...está muy raro que un amortiguador haga lock tan abajo, no?



Warp said:


> Como mi bici viaja en el asiento trasero del auto...


La Blade recibe tratamiento V.I.B :lol:


----------



## HecThor (Oct 9, 2007)

gracias crisillo , gracias warp...

psss pssss verdad a medias lo del downtube jeje... usualmente cuando la trepo bloqueo la tijera lo mas bajo posible, creo que es 60-120 mm tons si esta hasta arriba no lo agarra bien el rack...

sin embargo el trasero ahora que lo dicen si se ve muy bajo, y de hecho cuando bloqueas si se baja un poco, cuando desbloqueas pum se suelta... voy a checarle el aire... y leerme again el truqito de la ligita, el 30% y bla bla bla :skep: 

como verán no tengo mucho tiempo con la doble, aun hay mucho por conocerle... 

y pasele pasele , barato , aparte su lugar para Diciembre perote - xalapa


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

pues yo soy muy ******* para rodar y creo que seria un poco excesivo para mi estilo.[/QUOTE]

VAYA ! POR FIN LO ACEPTASTE Y DE PASO SE HIZO JUSTICIA DIVINA A "LA TÉCNICA QUE ME CARACTERIZA"  :thumbsup: "TODO CAE POR SU PROPIO PESO Ó BACHE, ZANJA, ESCALON, DESCENSO, DROP, BAQUETA, RAMPA, ETC..."

:rockon: Las aguilas del Ruso ganarón!!!! :yesnod: :smilewinkgrin: :band: :headphones: :blush:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Creo que Last Biker si la ha hecho.

Cuando quieran la podemos hacer , ahora para dìas de muertos , luego luego..

the last biker
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No por ser mamila, pero esta bien tu amortiguador?? O le sacaste el aire cuando le tomaste la foto?? Esta bloqueado o algo??

Deberia extenderse mas, no?? [/QUOTE]

A lo mejor a HecThor le gusta usar el sag del 85 / 90 % 
the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Yo creo que si te vas de frente el _chin guard_ se va a romper y de paso te das un chin...gadazo... solo que como será "más débil el golpe" quizás no te rompas los dientes y por lo menos puedas decir "chin.. ga (rd), para que compré este casco" ....... :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

HecThor said:


> aaaAAAh pues ya está, un día de estos organizamos la rodada por estos costeños lares...


Changos... veo el faro de la Isla de Sacrificios en el fondo de la foto y me entra regacho la inche nostalgia.


----------



## HecThor (Oct 9, 2007)

> Cuando quieran la podemos hacer , ahora para dìas de muertos , luego luego..


ummh ya me dió frio y no hay pinguinos... el ofrecimiento de "Cuando quieran..." suena excelente y si te vamos a tomar la palabra... lo del "dia de muertos" heck... al menos yo no creo poder... mi hija cumplea años el 4...



> Yo creo que si te vas de frente el chin guard ...


jajJAJAJAjaa bueno mejor con dientes que con nada... ahora que traigo la calentura de protegerme la face, no tenia en mente alguna caida de cara, sin embargo ya recuerdo y como no, allá en mis años parbulos del bachillerato, me fui de trompa con una BMX oh god... parecía atropellado, media cara untada en el pavimento y los nudillos igualmente machacados... ugggghhh...



> Changos... veo el faro de la Isla de Sacrificios en el fondo de la foto y me entra regacho la inche nostalgia.


Pues para que te acabeis de abrir las venas te comparto un par de fotos... de hecho mi segundo hobby despues de la cleta (y en el que soy igual de maleta) es la fotográfía...



















mi sitio en Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow! Dan ganas de irse de vacaciones un rato por allá


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

HecThor said:


> Pues para que te acabeis de abrir las venas te comparto un par de fotos... de hecho mi segundo hobby despues de la cleta (y en el que soy igual de maleta) es la fotográfía...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buenas fotos! te voy a agregar en mi flickr........ a mi tambien me da por ser "shutterbug"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Wow! Dan ganas de irse de vacaciones un rato por allá


Dan ganas de irse a VIVIR alla, mi estimado!!!

No sabes que bien se vive en Veracruz... Eso SI que es vida.:thumbsup:

HecThor... Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chin Guard Helmets? Esta thread se deberia llamar "Warp encontró su chile chile veracruzano"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Chin Guard Helmets? Esta thread se deberia llamar "Warp encontró su chile chile veracruzano"


Uh... Creo que solo estas celoso o es tu momento "attention 'ho" del día...

Ahora que si lo que quieres es un chile veracruzano, cualquier día te das una vuelta por mi casa. 

Con certificado de origen, autenticidad y todo...  
"Consuma lo que Veracruz produce!"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Uh... Creo que solo estas celoso o es tu momento "attention 'ho" del día...
> 
> Ahora que si lo que quieres es un chile veracruzano, cualquier día te das una vuelta por mi casa.
> 
> ...


Cua cua cua cuaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

HecThor said:


> jajJAJAJAjaa bueno mejor con dientes que con nada... ahora que traigo la calentura de protegerme la face, no tenia en mente alguna caida de cara, sin embargo ya recuerdo y como no, allá en mis años parbulos del bachillerato, me fui de trompa con una BMX oh god... parecía atropellado, media cara untada en el pavimento y los nudillos igualmente machacados... ugggghhh...


Un amigo regreso recien de la chupacabras100 el lunes, y me mostro unas fotos de varios que se lo pusieron de corbata volando por los aires y cayendo de puritita "face"  , es decir el casco se protegio muy bien con la cara de estos compadres que cayeron, no tuvo ningun rayon el casco, pero estos pobres.... ouch, habia incluso la fotografia de una chava que se acidento de la misma forma y abrio el cachete y se hizo un agujero hasta el interior de la boca con el filo de una piedra...despues de ver esas... creo que estos cascos tienen mucho futuro....

Alberto


----------



## desrtwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

*Chin Helmet*

Hec thor: La verdad es que yo uso uno de esos cascos, el met parachute, y la verdad estoy muy contento con él, el unico problema es que para conseguirlo es mucho mas fácil si tienes algún familiar o amigo en Europa que te lo mande. Antes de usar ese usé el giro switchblade que lo vendían en las tiendas del centro, aunque para ser honesto si en verdad quieres uno te recomiendo el met. Yo siento que son cascos que por lo menos te brindan un poco mas de seguridad al subirse a la baika.


----------

